#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  Sex in Ayutthaya's Grand Street

## dirtydog

Now if you want sex in Ayutthaya Grand Street is the place to go, the road is named after the Grand Street Hotel which is on the corner of Grand Street and Rojana Road, rooms there are in the 1,000baht+++ range  :Sad:  and I should add that it isn't even on the Island of Ayutthaya, still if your staying in that price range of places a few tours and that are really nothing money.

So onto the sex  :Smile: 

I didn't have any  :Sad:  actually most of the bars are set up for Asians, ie Karaoke bars and that sort of thing, I don't do karaoke. They also had quite a few varitions of massage places, all in all probably better off sticking to Pattaya for wild perverse cheap sex.

The main bar seems to be the Cowboy Bar which is a double unit run by some Malaysian guy, but you have to consider this the bar to get a bit pissed at before you go looking for the girlie bars, anyway having a wander round we came across this young lady.

Glad that aint my car.



Yep, wanna buy some bananas?



As you enter Grand Street you will find a fruit market, here the girls stop to buy fruit and build up their strength before the nights frenetic activities.



Got to admit I never could find the place by myself and went several times with other people, Suppose it would be quite easy if there was a proper map of Ayutthaya.

----------


## Thetyim

> So onto the sex


I can see an elephant and some fruit
What did you have in mind ?

----------


## obsidian

nice elephant. what about the bar?

----------


## dirtydog

People/sex tourists were sitting in the bar, so I took a nice picture of the elephant and some fruit  :Smile:

----------


## stroller

I'm sure you got at least a pic of the bar's toilets to share with us?

----------


## Roc

Why didn't you take a picture of the bar? :Surprised:

----------


## dirtydog

I did, but as I got 10s of thousands of pictures on this pc I haven't found any yet  :Sad:  the toilets weren't that nice but the bar is ok  :Smile:  well unless you take drunken welsh men with you that want to fight with everybody  :Smile:

----------


## Roc

^Another night out with RC. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## RandomChances

> well unless you take drunken welsh men with you that want to fight with everybody


Those welsh can be a funny lot :Surprised:

----------


## kingwilly

> People/sex tourists were sitting in the bar, so I took a nice picture of the elephant and some fruit


how can there be sex tourists in the bar if theres little to no sex to be had in ayuddyha ??

excepting with elepants that is...

----------


## cozun

A few corrections are required again as DD is often confused by my elaborations mixed with all the Chang he swallows while listening:

- the street is called Grand Street
- look around and you'll find places to shoot your load easily
- the cow-boy bar isn't run by a Malay but by a Thai bloke who is in a way also a personal friend of Carabao
- At least when he went out with me, DD was either too shy to look for sex or too busy to get into fights with Malays or to rescue Welsh mates that were being raped next door
- and yes, the elephant gives you a BJ if your dick has the right size for it (but watch for the tusks though!)

DD, next time make it around and further down the street up to the end to discover some more. There's loads of place to get some, perhaps Ayutthaya is just displaying/offering it in a pruder, less provocative/aggressive way than Pattaya.

----------


## dirtydog

The night I took those pictures you weren't allowed out I believe  :Smile:  (not that I am saying your wife wears the trousers so to speak,) but we did have a wander round all the bars the last time and it was mainly aimed at the Asian market, we went to a couple of the bars round the corner but not a single girl fondled my private parts, I mean you do have to have a bit of foreplay before you rent a girl  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

> we went to a couple of the bars round the corner but not a single girl fondled my private parts


That's disgusting.
I shall cross Ayutthaya off my places to visit and go somewhere the girls know how to welcome guests.

----------


## Little Chuchok

^yes,tis a place that I shall never venture.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Come to visit me here and I'll make a special occasion of it and leave the house and take you to some 300B places

----------


## Little Chuchok

^so for a thou, you get 3 x birds and a couple of beers? :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> ^so for a thou, you get 3 x birds and a couple of beers?


thats a real tempting thought.....

----------


## Thetyim

Come to Phrae.

Only 220 baht here  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

and does the price reflect quality??

----------


## Thetyim

> and does the price reflect quality??


Yes Sir, it most definately does

----------


## Little Chuchok

^how bad?

----------


## kingwilly

i dont want the gory details.....

----------


## Thetyim

> how bad?


Difficult to describe without piccys.
I never saw any old hags. Average age would have been 30.
I thought they were too rough.

When I told a friend about the place he was straight down there and said it was very good.  But he is Belgium which explains a lot.

----------


## Little Chuchok

Any better for say half a thou? :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

> Any better for say half a thou?


I don't think there was a price scale.
All the same money .
200 baht for the bird and 20 baht for the condom

----------


## stroller

So it's only 200 without condom?

Plus a fee for the room, I assume, or is it a matter of bring-your-own-umbrella when it's raining, because the parking lot doesn't have a roof?

----------


## mrsquirrel

Get aircon rooms at some of the places here (apparantely)

----------


## klongmaster

> Get aircon rooms at some of the places here (*apparantely*)


you wouldn't know this from experience of course Q...

----------


## Thetyim

> Plus a fee for the room, I assume


No that includes the room

----------


## Roc

DD still doesn't know where the girls are! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## slimboyfat

> But he is Belgium which explains a lot.


that has actually confused me more than explaining anything.

----------

